# Buttercombs



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone know of a website that sells buttercombs with more reasonable shipping costs than what the CC site charges??? Other than cherry rook because they're out of the 005 and have been for some time now. 

Other than that question, should I start with the 005 and the face comb, or the 005 and the wood pin brush? I've always just combed Trooper, so I'm not exactly what to use the wood pin brush for, I mean obviously for brushing, but I mean I don't know what the use of it is. 

Now that his coat is getting longer the cheap comb I have isn't cutting it anymore. Now that it's getting longer I also need to step up my grooming tool arsenal.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Since your pup is still young, you might what to take your time in adding expense grooming things you might not need or use. Before you invest in expensive combs and brushes, figure out what you will really need as troopers coat grow in, there are lots of similar ones that cost less (not real cheap) and you can try, the difference is a really good comb will last forever, but if does not suit your dogs coat you will not use it.I have a very old Grayhound comb I use for my dogs beards,ears and mustaches, for Yogi who has lots of coat I use a Maden comb, and I have a couple of rat tail combs, I bought from Laniee's for $7.00 a piece they're plastic with a metal tail...I use them all the time. My Lhasa who has a harsher coat I love the tangler wrangler. Once you find the right comb, you really won't need all the others.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I do need a buttercomb at least. The cheap one I have isn't cutting it. You're right, I probably don't need a face comb, at least right now, since I have a plastic flea comb I use for that, but he likes to try and chew on it while using the other comb. Lol. It'll last me for now. Good thing Troopster doesn't know it came in a pack of two, lol. 

I would like to know what parts of grooming people are using the wood pin brush, though, because I'm not sure if I really need that or not either.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I was late to the party when I finally (a week or so ago) got the CC #5 buttercomb. I got the CC wood pin brush quite some time ago. I know there are forum folks who love their wood pin brushes. For ME, I wish I had gotten the buttercomb when the pups were younger. I rarely use the pin brush. The comb is called a buttercomb for a reason. I am sure their coats would be much nicer had I had that comb from the beginning. So far, I haven't gotten the face comb. I am using the original cheap comb I was using on their faces for now, and also for their underarms and belly area - smaller areas. It is working fine for that - for the time being anyway. I want a dryer now - and I see that is on your list as well. There is a vendor of CC products that will be at a couple upcoming dog shows in our area. Going to try to get to one of them to take a look at them. I want one with variable speed.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

If I were you, I'd get the buttercomb and the face comb (IF you don't already have a small flea comb of something) and skip the brush. Like I said in my pm I NEVER use the brush I got (CC wood pin brush). I just have a cheap flea comb from pet smart, but if/when I order more stuff I'll probably get one... although I JUST ordered the car harness and a cooling mat, so I'm on a spending freeze for a bit!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I ordered one at like 4 in the morning, while at work so I could get it here quick. LOL. I just ordered the buttercomb for now, and I'll keep using the flea combs I have for the time being. 

I ordered it from the CC site sobi could get a conditioner sample. 

Wish the site listed shipping options and not just "custom" because I just about ordered it from somewhere that had a bunch of shipping options including 2 day air.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

When I ordered mine I got the buttercomb and wood pin brush. Right now, I'm mainly using the wood pin brush and I really like it as it's very gentle and feels nice. 

However, Brody right now has short hair and I anticipate I'll probably get him clipped once or maybe twice a year - really that's dependent on how much gunk he gets tangled in his hair and how difficult caring for it ends up being - when it gets to the point where it's a nuisance and in my opinion taking time away from pleasant time together, then I get him cut down. 

But with the shorter hair, the brush is really, really nice. I'll have to wait and see how much use it has as his hair grows out and the comb comes into play more.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I use my buttercomb for thorou grooming, but I also use my wood pin brushes a lot. I use them to fluff him up when company is coming or just before we go into the ring at a trial.


----------

